# Why do you fursuit?



## Aagh (Jan 7, 2010)

Im quite new to this whole furry thing and have been looking at fursuits. I really dont understand them. I think i would probs goto a furry convention but not dressed up. Can people tell me why do you wear them and for what purpose. What i want to know is it just for fun or do you feel like you can become your fursonal in them.


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

Dont have a suit myself i will one day. If i had to answer this question i would say for fun and that i would like to be my character.


----------



## Aagh (Jan 7, 2010)

I just think most the fursuits ive seen look abit tacky. Dont think they ever live upto the owners fursonal.


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

Are you talkin about regular suit, custom made, or all in general?


----------



## Aagh (Jan 7, 2010)

Im pritty sure all the ones ive seen are handmade by the owner. Im sure if you spent quite abit of money they would look better.


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

Aagh said:


> Im pritty sure all the ones ive seen are handmade by the owner. Im sure if you spent quite abit of money they would look better.



Same here. It may be exspensive but i at least want it to be highly unique and more to my style.


----------



## Niny (Jan 7, 2010)

I don't really 'get' fursuits either, and i've been in the fandom for quite some time.
I just think they almost always look like a tacky football mascot dreamt up by a child.  To be honest.
And in general, they never flatter the wearers body. They usually turn a decent body into a flat rectangle with baloons for boobies.

If I ever to a suit, which I might.. one day I will probably just stick to body paint with special effects makeup and ears/horns/tail/face attachments... probably stuck on with latex or something. hmm.. *ponder* I did some makeup for a local 'cats' musical, so I think I could pull it off with some help... hmmm....


----------



## Gight (Jan 7, 2010)

I would fursuit If I had one..


----------



## quayza (Jan 7, 2010)

Gight said:


> I would fursuit If I had one..



The only thing missing is cash. Which we all need^-^


----------



## Aagh (Jan 7, 2010)

Niny said:


> I don't really 'get' fursuits either, and i've been in the fandom for quite some time.
> I just think they almost always look like a tacky football mascot dreamt up by a child.  To be honest.
> And in general, they never flatter the wearers body. They usually turn a decent body into a flat rectangle with baloons for boobies.



Exactly how i see it. There is nothing attractive at all about a fursuit but adding makeup and ears ect would work.


----------



## OkamiOni (Jan 7, 2010)

I love suiting, but I only wear partials. That way I keep my nice shape and the partial pieces I have are proportionate, so it doesn't look super weird (like the over-sized heads on football mascots). I just really like feeling like I am my fursona. It's a lot of fun, in my personal opinion. But I like costuming, in general, LoL


----------



## Cotoncandie (Jan 8, 2010)

I just like theatrics. It's all about being able to play a character for me. I'm not fond of baggy full suits, I prefer close fitting suits, or partials. Or Cats costumes made out of lycra, which don't hide a thing :V That's what I mostly wear.


----------



## Fhujeth (Jan 8, 2010)

I find it really, really fun. I gotta agree with Candie -- I looooove theatrics.

As for how they are, I find partials to be the best because they don't really cause problems so much.

Also, sitting randomly I decided to edit my character to my fursuit cus it's easier that way.


----------



## SingingPenguin (Jan 8, 2010)

As said above, it's more about playing the character for me and acting and just having fun. That said, I like doing this will all costumes and enjoy costumes of all sorts in general.


----------



## RoseHexwit (Jan 8, 2010)

When I first made my first fursuit, I was sort of excited about taking her out on the town. Once I'd gotten to the parking lot, it was instantly fun. People gave me all sorts of funny looks, and a bunch of kids ran up to hug me.

I can't explain the reasoning behind it. It's just really, really FUN. You can act however you want. No one cares if you can't dance. No one can see your face. You can be a total idiot, and that just makes it funnier.


----------



## marc andre (Jan 9, 2010)

i have a couple of reasons:
1 - its an open license to be a complete tard. you can do pretty much anything in a suit and be a complete obnoxious twat and people wont mind

2 - i like being fuzzy. i honestly enjoy the physical feeling of wearing a fursuit and being covered in something warm and fluffy

3 - its trippy as hell. i dont know if im alone in this, but once i get suited up im not even myself - i feel like im watching a video of my own actions from inside the suit. the feeling of disassociation breaks my mind every time X3


----------



## Kurzar (Jan 9, 2010)

I haven't fursuited yet but mine is on order.  Do some suits look crappy? Sure...I myself prefer realistic looking and thus went with a maker who prefers doing realistic. 


For me it's a chance to be free and have fun. Be more who I see myself as.  If someone doesn't want to suit that is their choice.


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 9, 2010)

RoseHexwit said:


> When I first made my first fursuit, I was sort of excited about taking her out on the town. Once I'd gotten to the parking lot, it was instantly fun. People gave me all sorts of funny looks, and a bunch of kids ran up to hug me.
> 
> I can't explain the reasoning behind it. It's just really, really FUN. You can act however you want. No one cares if you can't dance. No one can see your face. You can be a total idiot, and that just makes it funnier.



YEHAA! I love to be an idiot sometimes anyway! I like that concept of just being crazy and having good, clean fun. When I get a suit, that's what I'll be doing!


----------



## Speckles Grey Highoof (Jan 9, 2010)

Aagh said:


> Exactly how i see it. There is nothing attractive at all about a fursuit but adding makeup and ears ect would work.


I thought the same thing when I saw my first furry youtube video, a webcam done by Autumn Vixen. Yeah, she facially looks cute and cuddly, but when she did her 'Autumn in the buff' videos, I thought 'what is so attractive about furry breasts? I mean, come on!'


----------



## Zane (Jan 9, 2010)

I haven't suited yet, but it's something I'm interested in and definitley want to try. Just for the sake of fun. I mean, I don't see what isn't entertaining about running around as an animal. As it's been mentioned, also, getting into the role.  I have horrible confidence and I see it as a way to masquerade, nobody can see who you are so no personal holding things against you if you make an idiot of yourself. You're someone else to them. C:


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 10, 2010)

Wow after reading these reply's fur suiting actually sounds fun. all i need to do is make one or buy one


----------



## The Lone Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

the only problem is finding people to go fursuiting with


----------



## Haru-Wolf (Jan 12, 2010)

Aside from cons?

I'd do it just to mess around in the purgatory I keep visiting  The people are real dead beats and need a little amusement


----------



## Evylon (Jan 13, 2010)

trying to get a bunnysuit.. but seems to be hard to find any good looking


----------



## Ozriel (Jan 13, 2010)

Fursuiting is analagous to Anime or Sci-Fi cosplaying.


----------



## ScrubWolf (Jan 13, 2010)

marc andre said:


> i have a couple of reasons:
> 1 - its an open license to be a complete tard. you can do pretty much anything in a suit and be a complete obnoxious twat and people wont mind
> 
> 2 - i like being fuzzy. i honestly enjoy the physical feeling of wearing a fursuit and being covered in something warm and fluffy
> ...


 
This is the reason I want a fursuit; particularly #1 .


----------



## darkdoomer (Jan 15, 2010)

for me this is like wearing the chadoor  Ú†Ø§Ø¯Ø±, or the hijab Ø­ÙØ¬ÙŽØ§Ø¨,which are ways in many cultures all around the world to show you belong to a community and you believe into something powerful, and hide your real self more or less. 
this is not just a toy or wears this is your culture and you must be proud of it.


----------

